
Mark Zuckerberg's personal challenge for 2017 is to visit every US state - esalman
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10103385178272401&id=4
======
MrZongle2
Serious question: _why is this noteworthy?_

------
Urgo
Non mobile link:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103385178272401?pnref=...](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103385178272401?pnref=story)

------
sean_patel
Let me guess. Preparation for Zuckerberg2020.com ?

------
pcl
Other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13313459)

------
myroon5
Mind changing this to the non-mobile site link?

